# Noob Cider Homebrewer



## blake_jl (3/10/12)

Hi Guys

I've been doing a lot of reading trying to find info about making a sweet pear cider. I'm realising Rekorderlig type sweet cider probably isn't going to happen but I'd like to go as far that way as I can with home brew.

I've found a recipe for apple/pear cider using bottles of apple and apple/pear juice, LDME and wyeast 4766 cider which is relatively straight forward, but it is the process after this of adding the sweetness I'm having trouble finding info on.

Can anyone forward me to a link on this topic? I am a complete NOOB and don't want to miss anything as I get the feeling I could have bottles exploding on me if I don't do this right.

Also, will letting the yeast settle and then pouring into a second container etc remove that "yeasty" smell/flavour from the cider?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## pmunny (3/10/12)

Add lactose powder to the juice before the yeast, I add about 350 gm's to 20 liter's and its prob on par with strongbow sweet sweetness


----------



## glenwal (3/10/12)

If you are bottling then the eaisest way to get sweetness is to back sweeten in the glass. Pour half a glass of cider and top up with juice. If you want it sweeter, add more juice. If its too sweet add less.

I've done the lactose thing before, but i find it always adds a funny after taste.


----------



## blake_jl (3/10/12)

Thanks very much for the help. I'll do some samples with different amounts of juice to see what sweetness I'm after.

And it's as simple as that? I don't need to worry about bottles blowing up from the sugar in the juice or anything like that? Will the sugar in the juice carbonate the cider?

Thanks again.


----------



## FuzzyDropbear (3/10/12)

blake_jl said:


> Thanks very much for the help. I'll do some samples with different amounts of juice to see what sweetness I'm after.
> 
> And it's as simple as that? I don't need to worry about bottles blowing up from the sugar in the juice or anything like that? Will the sugar in the juice carbonate the cider?
> 
> Thanks again.



Hey mate. The bottles wont blow up, what he means is bottle your brew after its finished fermenting and then when you serve it, you pour half glass of cider and half glass of juice.

The sugars in the juice will be consumed as part of the fermentation process. Once you have a constant specific gravity, you will have to add sugar as usual to carbonate bottles.

Cheers.


----------



## blake_jl (3/10/12)

Oh OK I see what you mean now. So we can't bottle it in such a way that it pours straight out of the bottle like we want it?


----------



## yum beer (3/10/12)

blake_jl said:


> Oh OK I see what you mean now. So we can't bottle it in such a way that it pours straight out of the bottle like we want it?




not without a way of removing the yeast from the fermenting cider, ie pasteurisation, which is what the commercials do, to keep an amont of sugar in the final product.
As the sugars in juice will ferment completely if allowed you will finish with a very dry cider. Some like it dry, like my step father.
I use 1/3 juice to 2/3 cider for a nice sweet balance...make sure you use good quality fresh juice from the fridge section of the market, not the long life stuff it isnt as sweet.
You can play around with the brand of juice to find what you like.
If your after an apple/pear type finish maybe you could just add pear juice to your finished cider in the same proportion.....umm this may be something I will try...


----------



## mkstalen (3/10/12)

You could also try Stevia which is a non fermentable natural sweetner. You can find it in your local supermarket near the other artificial sweetners (even though it's not artificial..)


----------



## blake_jl (4/10/12)

Hi Stienberg

Thanks for that tip. I had a quick look in Coles and found the Stevia. So this stuff doesn't leave that after taste people don't like from the lactose?

What kind of amount do you add of the Stevia? Do you add this at the start into the carboy or do you add it to the bottle when bottling?


----------



## tricache (4/10/12)

Welcome to the forum mate 

I will keep note of this thread as I will be the same when I tackle Cider


----------



## indorat (4/10/12)

blake_jl said:


> Hi Stienberg
> 
> Thanks for that tip. I had a quick look in Coles and found the Stevia. So this stuff doesn't leave that after taste people don't like from the lactose?
> 
> What kind of amount do you add of the Stevia? Do you add this at the start into the carboy or do you add it to the bottle when bottling?




Don't be afraid to give the lactose a try, I use it and have no taste issues. Pass your own judgement. I cannot comment on Stevia.

When using Lactose I disolve 250-500g in a pot on the stove with ~1L of juice. I also add 2 cups of dextrose to boost the alco content. Lid on and get to a boil to kill any of the badies you might of brought in. Then into the fermentor with the rest of the juice, yeast (redstar champagne yeast) and then ferment. I use this method with apple juice, I have not tried pear yet.


----------

